# Collecting Molly's urine sample!



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly has blood in her urine so this morning at 6:30 am we took her out and collected her urine sample. I was a little scared it wouldn't work but it worked perfectly I got every last drop of her first pee. I'm sure she would be embarrassed but we took a video so if anyone every has to do this it might help

I came up with the idea to use the outside holder of her water bottle to do the collection. I washed it good and put it in boiling water for 5 minutes to sterilize it. This morning took it out popped it under her little pee pee and she didn't even budge and it fit perfectly under her. Now her pee sample is in the sterile bottle the vet gave us in the fridge. I know sort of gross but I put it in a baggie. The vet said it had to be kept cold so no other bacteria form in it. Here is a video of the pee collection and a few pictures of what I used Yes I am a bit odd If anyone needs to ever do this it works so great the vet had suggested a plate but that wouldn't fit between her little legs

Video: http://s1295.photobucket.com/user/rendio1/media/IMG_3891_zpsc72f629f.mp4.html


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Well done you - you could offer the video to the vet instead of payment, then they'd be able to show it to other clients who fail at collecting urine samples from their dogs


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Excellent!!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Marzi I read in another post about your bamboo stick contraption made me laugh


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Renee brilliant! That's where Molly gets it from. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

This is excellent. I could not imagine how it was going to work! You are awesome! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Ha! Donna and we got a video too didn't think that would work


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh renee well done & Molly taking it all in her stride!
Did anyone see you?? Especially as you were filming it - very funny, I'm going to watch it now. I hope the results are good x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha looks like you had a steady hand!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Brilliant! Who says we are wasting time here? We learn new things hourly!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Haha looks like you had a steady hand!


Yes I wanted to get it on the first shot. It was 6:30 am so I was half asleep ha! I don't think anyone saw us never thought about that



fairlie said:


> Brilliant! Who says we are wasting time here? We learn new things hourly!


Ha! Collecting poo pee


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Oh renee well done & Molly taking it all in her stride!
> Did anyone see you?? Especially as you were filming it - very funny, I'm going to watch it now. I hope the results are good x


People already know we are weird so I am sure it wouldn't phase them to see that We get eye rolls a lot cause of Molly let's just say I don't care! My neighbors thought it was crazy to order an equafleece from the UK I love that thing and am going to get another They made fun of her diva couch and she loves it...they definetly think we have a problem We have all sorts of odd quirks that people think are a bit off


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

She is loving taking her pills. I wrap them up in cheese an she loves her President's Choice greek plain no fat Yogurt She is a little champ! I thought she would hate the Yogurt but she loves it! She was more active today but we started her antibiotics. I took her for a 30 minute walk and she pee'd 5 times sometimes nothing came out..poor little thing.

I feel bad for her! Must hurt but no whimpering??


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> People already know we are weird so I am sure it wouldn't phase them to see that We get eye rolls a lot cause of Molly let's just say I don't care! My neighbors thought it was crazy to order an equafleece from the UK I love that thing and am going to get another They made fun of her diva couch and she loves it...they definetly think we have a problem We have all sorts of odd quirks that people think are a bit off


You can't beat a bit of quirkiness! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> People already know we are weird so I am sure it wouldn't phase them to see that We get eye rolls a lot cause of Molly let's just say I don't care! My neighbors thought it was crazy to order an equafleece from the UK I love that thing and am going to get another They made fun of her diva couch and she loves it...they definetly think we have a problem We have all sorts of odd quirks that people think are a bit off


In my opinion, those are the exact people who need to open their hearts and minds to what love REALLY is!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> People already know we are weird so I am sure it wouldn't phase them to see that We get eye rolls a lot cause of Molly let's just say I don't care! My neighbors thought it was crazy to order an equafleece from the UK I love that thing and am going to get another They made fun of her diva couch and she loves it...they definetly think we have a problem We have all sorts of odd quirks that people think are a bit off


My dog sleeps in the table. Imagine the looks I get. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> My dog sleeps in the table. Imagine the looks I get.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ha - why who can see your table?? Tell the nosey Parker's to stop peeking through your windows!!  x


----------

